# what size fruit fly do i get?



## inferno (Aug 5, 2009)

for nymphs


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 5, 2009)

What species? What instar? We need a little more to go on than just "nymphs."


----------



## bassist (Aug 5, 2009)

^ What Kat said ^ there are some species that can take Hydei at first instar and there are some mantids that are as big as D. Hydei at first instar and others that is smaller than D. Melongaster I suggest just getting both and keep cultures going as long as you are feeding lots of larvae.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, you'll get better at judging their needs as you go along. If they do fine on mels, though, you might want to pitch in a few Hydei to see what happens.


----------



## inferno (Aug 6, 2009)

Hestiasula brunneriana

really tiny flower mantids Psuedocreobotra Ocellata

and tiny orchid mantids


----------



## inferno (Aug 6, 2009)

32 oz Flightless Drosophila Hydei Culture "GOLDEN

i bought 2 cultures of them


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2009)

inferno said:


> 32 oz Flightless Drosophila Hydei Culture "GOLDENi bought 2 cultures of them


Hydei are the larger. You probably should have gotten melanogaster.


----------



## ismart (Aug 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> Hydei are the larger. You probably should have gotten melanogaster.


+1


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> Hydei are the larger. You probably should have gotten melanogaster.


+2

But keep your cultures of _D. hydei_ going (make new cultures from them at regular intervals... see/search past bazillion threads on it for advice on how) for when they get a little bigger.


----------



## inferno (Aug 6, 2009)

i should get both right .?


----------



## ismart (Aug 6, 2009)

inferno said:


> i should get both right .?


Yes!


----------



## inferno (Aug 6, 2009)

spent about 40 dollars on fruit flys :mellow:


----------



## inferno (Aug 6, 2009)

how much should i water my Hestiasula brunneriana


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 6, 2009)

ismart said:


> Yes!


Like Ismart and evryone else says! One of the most important jobs in keeping mantises is maintaining a good supply of fruitflies, and that means setting up enpough pots of them to keep your mantises fed. Most of us buy other breeder's ooths and surplus nymphs, so you don't have to worry about having too many culure pots!  

It is always sad, though common, to hear new members ask what they should feed their newly hatched nymphs, when the real answer is, "You should have set up some ff cultures two weeks ago!"

Well, I have half a gallon of medium in a big bowl in my kitchen, so back to work!


----------



## ismart (Aug 6, 2009)

inferno said:


> how much should i water my Hestiasula brunneriana


I mist once in the morning, and once in the evening.


----------



## inferno (Aug 6, 2009)

tru


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 6, 2009)

ismart said:


> I mist once in the morning, and once in the evening.


+1 - but I keep most of mine in net cages. If keeping in plastic containers with ventilation hole or cloth lid, once a day would likely be sufficient.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 7, 2009)

ismart said:


> I mist once in the morning, and once in the evening.


That's what I do for my Gongylus and Empusa. For the rest, I mist about 2 times a week. On a side note, I do feed my mantids gut-loaded flies with honey, so they get their water in more than one way.


----------



## inferno (Aug 7, 2009)

i misted my empusa and it died from like to much water it tripped me out i was mad. so i dont even water that one any more


----------



## inferno (Aug 8, 2009)

k. i just recieved my fruit flys i feel retarded trying to open and getting a couple out any advive on how to harvest them?


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 8, 2009)

i open the mantises lid, and crack the top open of ff culture, bang it lightly once, and shut it fast, bang it again, DONE!


----------

